# BOLT, MoCA, and OTA?



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

The new Bolt is supposed to be MoCA compatible (2.0) I see only one F connector on the back. With my current Roamio I use it for OTA. The antenna goes directly to the Antenna In on the Roamio basic, and the Ethernet connection from the MoCA adapter to the Ethernet port.

To use the built-in MoCA of the BOLT, how would you connect? My OTA signal is not on the same coax as the MoCA network.

I realize I could continue with MoCA adapter but that seems to defeat the purpose of built-in MoCA capability.

Peter G


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Connect a short coax cable to the connector on the back of the Roamio, connect a 2 way splitter to that, connect the antenna to one side of the splitter and the coax you're using for MoCa to the other.


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I though of that. Actually I have a diplexer from the old satellite set up that will combine the two feeds cleanly. One port is low band for the Off-Air and other is high band, which should work for the MoCA path. 

PG


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MoCa is way out of range for OTA anyway, so there is no chance of conflict. (it uses frequencies over 1GHz)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> MoCa is way out of range for OTA anyway, so there is no chance of conflict. (it uses frequencies over 1GHz)


I thought MoCA 2.0 uses frequencies between 500MHz and 1650MHz?

http://www.mocalliance.org/moca2/index.htm



> MoCA 2.0 is the fastest and most reliable home networking technology standard available. In addition, this industry leading specification offers two low power modes, dramatically improved packet error rate and is fully backward interoperable with MoCA 1.1.
> 
> Two performance modes of 400 and 800 (bonded) Mbps net throughputs respectively. One Gbps for point-to-point mode.
> Greater than 90% outlet coverage.
> ...


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

Both MoCA 1.1 and 2.0 had several bands available. The common band is 1125-1525 MHz so as not to interfere with cable and OTA signals. But other bands are available, for satellite systems for example. The hardware may or may not support all these bands but the MoCA standard does.

Since this model is supposed to be OTA, I am surprised they did not have 2 connectors, one for Cable/Ant and one for MoCA. As Dan noted above there are work-arounds but seems a little clumsy.

PG


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo is launching BOLT today.
It is their Series 6 device that is also 4K ready out of the box that they have been working for about a year publicly as TiVo Series 5 ULTRA.
They have two versions which are size wise compatible with the low end TiVo Roamio Basic and the TiVo Roamio Plus, in that they are 500GB and 1TB.
THEY ARE NOT EVEN OFFERING A SIZE COMPATIBLE WITH THEIR CURRENT TOP OF THE LINE SERIES 5 ROAMIO PRO WHICH IS 3TB EXPANDABLE TO 4TB.
THEY ARE EXPANDABLE ONLY WITH E-SATA OF UP TO 1TB.
The big new feature is the commercial Skip.
Still not as good as the Commercial Skip from my DISH Hopper where it does it automatically, if selected.
this requires you to manually push the skip button at the beginning of each commercial.
The basic Bolt is the 500GB for $299 with one year of service.
The larger Bolt has 1000GB for $399 with one year of service.

I TRIED TO CREATE A NEW FORUM BUT COULD NOT FIND OUT HOW TO DO THAT.

The only thing Bolt gives the TiVo high end users is ability to stream 4K,
and probably handle 4K video when that comes down the line.

BUT A LOT MORE STORAGE WILL BE NEEDED.
I just bought my 12TB Roamio Pro from WeaKnees.
I will probably buy one TiVo Bolt but may wait until they offer much larger storage capacities or when WeaKnees offers it in 16TB or more.
George


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> MoCa is way out of range for OTA anyway, so there is no chance of conflict. (it uses frequencies over 1GHz)


I think he's wanting to do it so there's isolation between the two bands so the MoCA doesn't travel up to the antenna and maybe have some loss. If so then a diplexer may be the better choice.

I used to say the same thing but there was a discussion a couple weeks ago that made me see what they were getting at with this approach.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Peter G said:


> Yeah I though of that. Actually I have a diplexer from the old satellite set up that will combine the two feeds cleanly. One port is low band for the Off-Air and other is high band, which should work for the MoCA path.


You seem to have answered your own question. A diplexer would seem to be the perfect solution for your specific scenario.


----------

